# heaters for 125 gallon



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm getting ready to set up a 125g. I prefer Jager heaters, but the 300w is only rated for tanks up to 115g. Is there an opinion on setting up two 200 or 250w heaters or is there a different option available? Thanks.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Check out this thread, viewtopic.php?f=4&t=336514


----------



## RobsFishTank (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in the process of setting up a 120 gal and tested a couple of older 250W heaters that I had laying around. Neither of them could maintain anything above 76 with a daytime room temp of 67 and night time of 64. Together, they got the temp up to 80. (Note: The testing was done without a cover.) That's where I stopped. I had no plans of using them as my permanent heating. I bought a 300W and it gets up to 80, barely. (Again, this is without a cover.) I'm confident that it will perform better once the tank is covered. HTH


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

I've found that some brands are better than others. I've used my Eheim 300W to treat my 125g for ick and it easily got the tank to 87 degrees. I imagine it could've easily gone up to over 90 degrees (15+ degrees over room temperature), which would be bad if it ever got stuck in the on position. So if you go with Eheim, I'd recommend the 250W unless the tank is in a very cold room.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

What is the ambient temperature in the room where the tank is located, and how much above that temperature do you plan to keep the tank? The smaller the difference, the lower your heating needs are.

I've always been of the mindset to use a pair of smaller heaters, as a large one can stick on and cook the tank. This same reason is why I now only use Jagers.

The other thread posted has some good info in it as well.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Scott Bryant said:


> I'm getting ready to set up a 125g. I prefer Jager heaters, but the 300w is only rated for tanks up to 115g. Is there an opinion on setting up two 200 or 250w heaters or is there a different option available? Thanks.


I have the 300w jager and it has no problem keeping my 125 at 79 degrees. I have the heater at one end, thermometer on the other and the temp is consistent.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I currently have one 250w Jagr heater in my 210g tank. It's holding at 80 degrees.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

room temp is consistently between 65-75 degrees, dependent on season...I live in FL. I will probably try a 300 and see how it goes from there. thanks for all comments.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

125g is about 470liters?

a 250W heater (jäger) will be enough. they are rated from 400-600liters (100g-160g)

got a 250W (jäger) in my 120g works perfectly


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Scott Bryant said:


> room temp is consistently between 65-75 degrees, dependent on season...I live in FL. I will probably try a 300 and see how it goes from there. thanks for all comments.


Take this for what its worth.I have a 300w inline heater for a 75 gallon and its way way overkill.I can turn 60 degree water into 85 in a few hours.Not sure what type your looking at getting,submersible or inline.This is my first inline and to me it seems much more efficient then my other submersables


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

If placed in good flow, a "smaller" heater does fine. My New 125 has a pair of Jager-Eheim 150W heaters. Perfect 82 degrees and the tank is right next to poorly insulated windows. I prefer two smaller heaters to one large one for two reasons: Failing "hot" can't boil your fish..... and failing "cold" won't freeze them.

-Ryan


----------

